# Salting Bid



## btravis7 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello Everyone:waving:
A commercial lot that I have been plowing for several years wants me to bid salting for them. They are supplying the salt. I plan on buying a v salter. What would be a good bid per hour for salting? thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why dog it by the hr,bid it per ton or appl.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

btravis7;1701041 said:


> Hello Everyone:waving:
> A commercial lot that I have been plowing for several years wants me to bid salting for them. They are supplying the salt. I plan on buying a v salter. What would be a good bid per hour for salting? thanks


Hourly, for salting?!?!

How big is this lot?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Figure out how long it will take to do the lot, and multiply that times what you need to break even and fuel, insurance, cost of equipment, labor, and add your profit. That will be your lucky number.


----------



## btravis7 (Dec 30, 2013)

The lot is similar to a Lowes or Home Depot. They supply the salt (which I assume its in bags because they probably get it at a discount). And they asked me for a bid by the hour. So I just have to figure my fuel, wear on tear on my truck and spreader, my time spreading and insurance.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

$100 per hour.....

And you aren't really putting bagged salt in a v box are you?


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

And hourly I have a two hour minimum.......


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So what is the cost of wear and tear for an hr?


----------



## btravis7 (Dec 30, 2013)

It might not be bagged salt but I've never heard of a lowes or home depot having bulk salt so that's why im assuming its bagged. As far as wear and tear, salting this lot shouldn't take more than an hour. So maybe a 1/4 of fuel at the most.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1/4 gallon of gas I hope. And don't use their figure for salt cost,figure your salt cost plus time.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

btravis7;1701869 said:


> It might not be bagged salt but I've never heard of a lowes or home depot having bulk salt so that's why im assuming its bagged. As far as wear and tear, salting this lot shouldn't take more than an hour. So maybe a 1/4 of fuel at the most.


If that's the case buy a tailgate spreader like a Snowex 575 and use that... Cheaper up front investment plus it will take you longer. Which is good because you're paid by the hour!


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Lowe's and home depot don't supply their contractors with salt..........


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

sub of a sub


----------



## btravis7 (Dec 30, 2013)

Its a Menards. And their not the only lot I would be salting. They are just the only place supplying salt.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

btravis7;1701888 said:


> Its a Menards. And their not the only lot I would be salting. They are just the only place supplying salt.


This makes sense now..... Menards has the worst looking parking lots around.

They don't know who is in charge, what they want or when they want it! All they know is it has to be cheap, low bid gets it!

This is the way it is at the couple around here, both summer and winter maintenance.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

What he said x2


----------



## NortheastSNO (Dec 9, 2013)

I have never heard of this, 

1) Bagged salt through a v box is going to be time to load, i did this one year and holy crap i found muscles that i didnt know i had.
2) lowes lots on average use 2.5 tons that is a whole lot of bags
3) If they are telling that they buying salt how are you going to get it during the middle if the night salt run


----------

